# cannot open file in avix



## supi3800 (May 10, 2007)

:4-dontkno : pls help . i have an avix player but not sure about using it .The problem is when i d/l .avi movies in mininova , i can play on my tv .But i'm not able to play it when i d/l .avi movies from emule . ( use to able to but not now.)


----------

